# Shot Placement - Head / Neck / Heart? - .22 Mag Rimfire



## 22mag Hunter (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm restricted to rimfire this time of year in a prime hog hunting area.

I've searched the forum, and I've seen conflicting advice on where to shoot the hog. 

Can I hear some first hand advice on where you've had a DRT kill with a .22mag or .17HMR? Thanks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2013)

With a 22 longrifle or 22 magnum, in the ear canal, in the eye, or depending on the angle of his head, maybe between the eyes. Use solids.

I have no experience at all with a 17HMR.


----------



## leftystar (Dec 9, 2013)

I shot  a good sized boar hog with a 17 hmr put it right behind the ear and he was DRT. I was maybe 30 yards away.


----------



## fishtail (Dec 9, 2013)

lefty and Nic describe my experience best, even using birdshot the results are the same.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 10, 2013)

Take your pick, but for me and mine(.22 Magnum & .22lr), I am looking for a quartering away, heart/lung shot all day! 

If the pig is looking directly at me, then it gets one between the eyes...........

Here us what I try to see before taking my shot......





Whats the biggest target?  If you can hit one where the heart and lungs cross over each other, you have a clean harvest............It worked with my 12 gauge with #4 shot too





I love graphic photos


----------



## ehunter289 (Dec 11, 2013)

In the ear or just below it.. Drops them every time..


----------



## 22mag Hunter (Dec 14, 2013)

Head shot didn't pan out.  Too small a target at 50yds. Going to give heart/lung shot a chance next. Looks like a bigger target.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 14, 2013)

22mag Hunter said:


> Well the ole .22mag didn't do the trick today on 2 hogs.
> 
> First hog was a pure miss.
> 
> ...




Been there and done that....I surely feel your pain............go heart/lung next time and forget that Head shot.....................there is alot of Skull mass blocking any good fatal shot, it is a very small target......go heart/lung, low and forward


----------



## Trutalk3 (Dec 14, 2013)

Problem with 22 mag behind shoulder is that it doesn't have much blood to track I would feel much more comfortable with a ear or back of the head spinal colum shot


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 14, 2013)

Only needed blood once or twice to trail a hog (found it too) out of  "well into the triple digit" amount of hogs I've sho in the heart/lung area with a 22 mag. 90%+  fell in their tracks or within sight. I keep shots within 50 yds and use solid points only.


----------



## Okie Hog (Dec 14, 2013)

> I keep shots within 50 yds and use solid points only.



Works for me too.  i use the CCI 40 grain total metal jacket ammo.  It knocks hogs stiff.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 14, 2013)

Nearly always an exit hole too, catching shield and bone both, entrance n exit. Bad little round.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Dec 14, 2013)

Okie Hog said:


> Works for me too.  i use the CCI 40 grain total metal jacket ammo.  It knocks hogs stiff.



That's what I shoot as well. Amazing what it will do to a pig.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 15, 2013)

huntingonthefly said:


> Only needed blood once or twice to trail a hog (found it too) out of  "well into the triple digit" amount of hogs I've sho in the heart/lung area with a 22 mag. 90%+  fell in their tracks or within sight. I keep shots within 50 yds and use solid points only.



This^^^^^^^^

I have not shot nearly that many hogs, but I have had the head shot fail me!
It was on a Monster Piney wood Rootin Sow I walked right up behind.

I shot her 13 times with my .22lr in the HEAD and she still got away

Thats my horror story and it still makes me sick...........move on. 
Len Shot a Big Ole boar hog in the Head at Pinelog...it took off then fell after 15 yards or so. Got back up and kept on going........yep, head shot

I will ALWAYS go heart/lung or right between the eyes


----------



## NCummins (Dec 15, 2013)

Hog skulls are pretty thick, I imagine the angle would need to be almost perfect as well, otherwise it might deflect.


----------



## weekender (Dec 15, 2013)

The right between the eyes shot is not 100% if his head is up looking at you, I watched the fur fly from between a boars eyes and also watched him as he disappeared in the palmettos. If his head is down as in rooting then I consider between the eyes a DRT shot.


----------



## Mark R (Dec 15, 2013)

i think i have taken most of my hogs with my .22 mag .  cci solids or gamepoint . and remington pointed soft point . never would use hollow or plastic tip bullets . head shot ,heart , or break the spine at top of neck . its tricky depending on the angle and how much time you have . and i wont take a shot that i am not pretty sure of .


----------



## jbjammin (Jan 7, 2014)

I am going to be using a .45 cal carbine as my big bore hog gun. My plan was to place shot at ear, but bfriendly's diagram was good. I believe the best shot with either caliber is heart/lung. Would you guys suggest hollow points or round nose? I am shooting 230gr.


----------

